# Spouse visa & work?



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering if anyone can help?


My boyfirend is moving over to SA with work and I would like to go with him. We have been a couple for two years now and so I am planning on applying for a Spouse visa....

but I am just wondering can I work with a Spouse Visa? 

Or do I need to apply for something else as well on top of it?

Thanks for any help given.
K


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Is your boyfriend a South African citizen or permanent resident?


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

No he is British...he has got a temporary working visa for 2 years with his company...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Firstly, if he is not your spouse (married) then you can apply for the Life Partner Permit only (a type of Relative's Permit).

Secondly, you cannot get any of these permits unless he is a SA Permanent Resident or SA Citizen.

The only permit available is loosely called an Accompanying Life Partner/Spousal Permit (again a type of Relative's Permit) where you are only allowed to live in SA. If you want to study, work or run a business, you'll need to apply from scratch in your own name as a foreigner.


----------

